# audio set-up for thunder



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Everybody,

What is a good, cheap way to play the thunder soundtrack in my yard and have it connected with the Lighting Fx machine? I have 2 of them. I was thinking thunder in the yard and random flickering lights in the garage.

My yard isn't very large, and the graveyard doesn't even take up half the yard.

Mostly, I need cheap audio that will be loud enough for the yard that doesn't sound too tinny/bright.

Any suggestions welcome. 


Thanks


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I would say used house speakers with at least 10" woofers and a decently powered stereo amp. look around at yard sales or goodwill.

or even better. get an FM transmitter and have a kid with a "BOOMIN' " system park in your yard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!

I actually have an old Sony amplifier that would work...
I'll check the thrift stores for some old speakers and see what I can find. Seems like I see them all the time at the thrift stores when I don't need them. Go figure!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you are just doing thunder not critiquing a symphony, so cheap-o speakers of about 100 watt rating should work. set em on a brick to get them off the ground and cover with a black trash bag.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me. Thanks HLG.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

see: http://gavush.toplessrabbit.com/halloween/lightning.html

I used an old surround sound system... if you ask enough folks you're bound to find someone with a broken one they'll give you... I've gotten 3 so far this way and have been able to put together 2 that "work"

and yes, it's loud enough - my neighbor says she can hear _inside_ in her house. (it has a 8" sub iirc)


----------

